# How to report about an illegal immigrant



## aigo962 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello, everyone!
Could you please help me and tell me if it is possible to lodge a complaint/make a report to the immigration authorities/office in Spain with respect to an undocumented immigrant. 
I know a guy (a distant so-called acquaintance), who has been living in Spain for about 4 years. Now he is working illegaly with fake documents and fake driving license. He has a wife and 2 kids. They came to Spain from Russia with the help of the Red Cross. His wife entered a Spanish university to get a student visa for 3 years. The visa has expired and she has completed her studies (as far as I know). I know for sure that he does not have a permit for living in Spain - he uses a fake document of a Baltic State.
They live in Alicante. Is there any chance to report online about this situation to the local immigration authorities so that they could check their documents and deport from the country?
Thanx in advance.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you want to report someone you believe is engaged in illegal activities you must make a_ denuncia_ to the Poliíca Nacional. Note that you will have to provide evidence and it might not be anonymous.


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Collate the facts and send them to the appropriate police authority, this can be done anonymously.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> If you want to report someone you believe is engaged in illegal activities you must make a_ denuncia_ to the Poliíca Nacional. Note that you will have to provide evidence and it might not be anonymous.


It's my understanding that denuncias are always anonymous


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> It's my understanding that denuncias are always anonymous


You do have to sign a denuncia, but I believe that unless it is taken further than the police checking it out, such as the case going to court, the accused isn't informed as to who made the complaint.


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

If you have nothing better to do, make a report to the police. They will give a copy of that to the persons investigated


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Hepa said:


> Collate the facts and send them to the appropriate police authority, this can be done anonymously.


Nope you cannot do that anonymously. I have spoken to the police about that situation.

The allegation must be made to the policía National, ID produced and the report signed. A copy of the report will subsequently be supplied to the accused person.

However, be aware, to make a report which is false in any detail, is an offence contrary to sections 456 or 457 of the Penal Code.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Nothing in the original post indicated that this person did anything bad other than being undocumented. A person can go to another country undocumented for many valid reasons: economic hardship, political persecution, religious persecution, etc Unless this person was somehow a danger to society, why report him/her?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry but the people described were from Russia not theEU.

They are using fake documents including fake D/L which means insurance. 

A pretty serious situation I think


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Juan C said:


> Sorry but the people described were from Russia not theEU.
> 
> They are using fake documents including fake D/L which means insurance.
> 
> A pretty serious situation I think


opps !

Should read ; 

They are apparently using fake documents including fake D/L which means *NO insurance. *


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm sure there are plenty of Spanish drivers on the Spanish roads with fake licenses and no insurance, which kind of makes the fact that this person is an immigrant kind of irrelevant don't you think?


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

I recently got my Spanish driver's license. In my driver's class was a 50 year old man who was the mayor of a nearby tpwn. He told me that he was in the class because his two brothers who were Guardia Civil told him that they would not "fix" things anymore when he got caught.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Overandout said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of Spanish drivers on the Spanish roads with fake licenses and no insurance, which kind of makes the fact that this person is an immigrant kind of irrelevant don't you think?



I am biased. 

When I was 18 I was riding my motorcycle with my girlfriend on the back, when a drunken driver came across to my side of the road and hit me head on. I was unconscious for 12 hours, had a broken arm and broken nerves to my right arm. The arm was paralysed. The diagnosis was that my arm would be paralyzed for the rest of my life. I was lucky it more or less recovered after about two years. 

My girlfriend had a double fracture of right arm, requiring a plate and a ‘scooped out’ injury about 1 inch deep and 6 inches long to her leg below the knee. Disfigured for life.

If the drunken driver had not been insured and if my arm had not recovered I would have been disabled for life, with no compensation. Unable to earn a reasonable income. My girlfriend too would have had no compensation 

As I said, I am biased, but driving without insurance in view should be substantial jail time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

It hardly matters what the OP is accusing this person of doing. 

The procedure to report any crime is to make a denuncia. The police will soon tell him if it's a crime.


I'm closing this now.


----------

